# [AJAX][Abschlussarbeit] Kleine online Bildbearbeitung?!



## FlorianR (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich überlege mir für meine Abschlussarbeit eine kleine Bildbearbeitung mit Ajax zu erstellen.
Für ein bestehendes CMS System soll dieses als Modul verfügbar sein.
Ich habe mich schon ein wenig mit Ajax beschäftigt, kann aber nicht einschätzen, wie groß der Aufwand ist.

Was sagt ihr? Mich würde interessieren ob hier schon sowas ähnliches erstellt wurde und ob mir evtl. jemand ansatzweise den herangehensweg erklären könnte.

Gruß,
Florian

EDIT: Es müsste ASP sein... ich habe schon Stichwort "AspImage" gehört, kann mir dazu jemand näher etwas sagen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. Januar 2007)

Ich bin nicht sicher, dass soetwas (sinnvoll) realisierbar ist.

Mal vorausgesetzt, ASP bietet Grafikfunktionen(nehme ich mal an...weiss es aber nicht:-( )

Du würdest in einem Bild an der Koordinate x/y bei einem Pixel die Farbe ändern wollen:
Du hast halt Bedienflächen mit diversen Werkzeugen...und wählst Pixel/Farbe aus.

Soweit kein Problem...jetzt aber: du sendest diese beiden Informationen an den Server, dieser berechnet das neue Bild und sendet es zurück an den Browser  

Machbar ist es sicher, aber die Wartezeit nach jedem Arbeitsschritt, bis der Server fertig ist... da macht die Bildbearbeitung keinen rechten Spass, würd ich mal mutmaßen.


----------



## cschyma (16. Januar 2007)

Es gibt aber auch schon Bibliotheken (z.B. http://www.openjacob.org/draw2d.html) mit denen man rein clientseitig arbeiten kann, eine Serverantwort muss man dann nicht unbedingt abwarten. Man könnte im Browser zeichnen und die Änderungen an den Server per XmlHttpRequest schicken.


----------

